# Tell me why I want SRAM?



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

27 year Campy fanboy. I own SRAM APEX on a beater and like it just fine, but I'm building-up a new road bike and wonder if I should stay with Campy or seriously consider Shimano. FWIW, I'm not big on the Shimano shift levers.

BUT WHY SRAM? Why do you like it vs Shimano or ever Campy???

THANKS


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Stay with Campy or may your thumbs be gnawed away by a thousand fleas.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Personal decision. They all work great. If you want to pay the most money possible for your shifting bits buy Campy.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

All the cool kids ride SRAM. I'm just a nerd with Shimano brifters.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've always enjoyed the road tests I've had with SRAM equipped bicycles, and I have to say that the levers fit my hands better than do the ones from the dreaded S Monster. The thing is, I just don't change bicycles or components very often. My Chorus equipped Bianchi Infinito must be six or seven years old by now. But I'm happy with it so I don't care.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Well, it's good to see a couple of Loungers here !


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

When I was building up my bike, I was scoping out SRAM Apex, and comparing with Shimano 105. It's been 10 years, but I still remember how smooth and fast the SRAM Double Tap mechanism felt. I ultimately went with the Shimano groupset for a few reasons, mostly circling around price and parts availability. But, the big one was that a few shops that I was pricing out parts from said that SRAM's mechanism is more optimized for racing, and that since I was looking at a more casual type riding, maybe Shimano was a better option.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was a big fan of 105 as the sweet spot between performance and price. I bought a bike that had SRAM Apex and liked the double-tap. On my next build I went with a 1X Apex setup and haven't looked back. It is remarkably smooth, comfortable and, most of all, quiet.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Hard to make a case against any of the three today, because it's all personal preference.
I've got eTap (11-speed) on my primary road bike. I absolutely love eTap, fast, perfect shifts every time.
Then I've got Red22 on my backup road bike, I like the double-tap, and it also shifts really nicely.
Finally I've got Ultegra 6800 on my mixed terrain bike. Very smooth shifts, especially up front, but I'm not as much of a fan of the shifting mechanism as I am with eTap or Double-tap.
I've never tried Campagnolo


----------



## tankist (Jun 28, 2007)

I have Chorus and Ultegra, both 11 speed and about 4-5 years old. I prefer Campy ergonomics and ability to shift several cogs up or down with one movement. But Shimano beats it in smoothness and reliability.

Recently I got a new bike with SRAM Force eTap AXS HRD. Love their minimalistic interface - just 2 buttons. Massive hoods feel nice in my hands. Works fine and fast enough for me.

Of course it is not totally fair to compare mechanical to electronic, but still I think SRAM got the best ergonomics now on the market.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Building up a new bike as we speak... still going with Apex 1X11... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tankist said:


> I have Chorus and Ultegra, both 11 speed and about 4-5 years old. I prefer Campy ergonomics and ability to shift several cogs up or down with one movement. But* Shimano beats it in* smoothness and *reliability*.


Really? Could you elaborate? Did you have a reliability issue with Campy?


----------

